# Medidor de Ondas Gravitatorias - Laser Interferometer Space Antenna (LISA)



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Siguiendo con los prometedores experimentos Fisicos de estos ultimos tiempos, esto es *LISA Laser Interferometer Space Antenna*, algo asi como Antena Espacial de Interferometría Laser.
El resumen lo saque de la NASA, leanlo porque lo vale, por mas que algunos les parezca largo

Introducción

¿Cómo comenzó el Universo? ¿El tiempo tiene un comienzo y un fin? ¿El espacio tiene bordes? éstas son preguntas que hemos tratado de responder por siglos. La ciencia y la tecnología ahora han llegado al punto donde las respuestas a estas preguntas están finalmente al alcance de nuestras manos. La Antena Espacial por Interferometría Láser (LISA) podría suministrar algunas de estas respuestas mientras la misión busca ondas gravitacionales generadas por binarios (dos objetos celestiales en órbita mutua) dentro de nuestra galaxia, la Vía Láctea, y por masivos agujeros negros en galaxias distantes. LISA también estudiará las fusiones de agujeros negros supermasivos, probará la Teoría de Relatividad General de Einstein, e indagará sobre los principios del Universo.







LISA está conjuntamente patrocinado por la Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA), como una misión básica del Programa de Visión Cósmica de la ESA, y la División de Astronomía y Astrofísica de la NASA, como parte de la hoja de ruta de 2003 de la Estructura y Evolución del Universo, "Más Allá de Einstein: Desde la Gran Explosión Hasta los Agujeros Negros". El Programa Más Allá de Einstein estudia los bloques principales de nuestra propia existencia en su nivel más básico: materia, energía, espacio y el tiempo que creó el Universo viviente.

ESA está suministrando las tres naves espaciales y sus módulos de propulsión, los sensores de referencia gravitacional, algunos componentes de interferometría, y los subsistemas láser. NASA está suministrando el vehículo de lanzamiento, algunos componentes de interferometría, y los sistemas de telecomunicaciones de la nave espacial. NASA también realizará la integración y las pruebas de la carga. El Centro de Vuelos Espaciales Goddard está administrando el proyecto. La misión se operarádesde el Laboratorio de Propulsión a Chorro.

Si es aprobada por el Congreso, la misión LISA comenzará su desarrollo en 2004, con un lanzamiento planificado en 2011 y una duración planificada de cinco años. Una vez en órbita, las observaciones de LISA nos ayudarán a comprender mejor las leyes físicas fundamentales del Universo, así como la manera en que comenzó.

Ciencia

Mucho de lo que ahora conocemos acerca de la gravedad proviene de nuestros experimentos dentro de nuestro propio Sistema Solar. Estos experimentos confirman que la gravedad es una fuerza universal que conecta todas las formas de masa y energía. Esto significa que la gravedad debería actuar de igual manera dondequiera que estemos en el Universo. Sin embargo, aún existen preguntas sin respuesta que podrían ser resueltas mediante observaciones continuas. Los científicos esperan que LISA les proporcione algunas de estas respuestas con sus observaciones de las ondas gravitacionales, denominadas a veces "ondulaciones en el espacio-tiempo", a bajas frecuencias que no son posibles alcanzar con instrumentos basados en la Tierra.

Estas ondulaciones en el espacio-tiempo son causadas por el movimiento de cuerpos masivos, tales como agujeros negros o sistemas binarios, en el espacio. El movimiento de estos cuerpos masivos perturba el "tejido del espacio-tiempo" que los rodea, enviando ondulaciones de ondas gravitacionales que se irradian hacia afuera. Estas ondas son predichas por la Teoría de la Relatividad General de Einstein, en la que él propuso que la materia, el espacio y el tiempo están vinculados.






En su teoría, Einstein aseveró que la gravedad de cualquier masa, tal como nuestro Sol, deforma o tuerce el espacio-tiempo que lo rodea y esto, a su vez, altera el camino que toma cualquier objeto (o luz) que pasa cerca. Einstein concluyó que dado que los cuerpos masivos tuercen el espacio a su alrededor, cualquier movimiento causa perturbaciones. Estas perturbaciones se convierten en ondas en el espacio-tiempo. Esta acción es muy similar a las ondulaciones generadas al arrojar una piedra en un estanque, sólo que en una escala mucho más grande.

Las fuentes más predecibles de tales perturbaciones, u ondas gravitacionales, son los sistemas binarios de nuestra propia Galaxia. Las fuentes más poderosas son las fusiones de agujeros negros supermasivos en las galaxias distantes. LISA estudiará miles de binarios compactos en nuestra propia Galaxia, fusiones de agujeros negros supermasivos en galaxias distantes, y el descenso en espiral de estrellas moribundas en agujeros negros.

LISA también buscará la emisión de ondas gravitacionales, similar a la emisión de fondo de las microondas cósmicas, desde los principios del Universo, indagando sobre el contenido energético a aproximadamente un segundo después de la Gran Explosión. Asimismo, LISA probará las predicciones de las teorías de Einstein para determinar si son correctas. Esto se logrará de la manera siguiente:

1. estudiando las diversas señales que provienen de una estrella compacta (pequeña y densa) que cae en espiral al interior de un agujero negro y generando un mapa de la estructura del espacio y del tiempo alrededor de dicho agujero negro

2. comparando los tiempos de llegada de ondas luminosas y ondas gravitacionales emitidas por la misma fuente para probar la predicción de que viajan a la misma velocidad

LISA observará una gran variedad de fuentes, usando haces láser precisamente controlados para detectar ondas gravitacionales de baja frecuencia que provienen de todas las direcciones del cielo.

Estrategia de la misión

Las tres naves espaciales de LISA se lanzarán desde un único cohete Delta-IV y se inyectarán en una trayectoria de escape de la Tierra. Una vez que las naves espaciales se separan del cohete, cada una será guiada mediante un módulo de propulsión individual en su propia órbita independiente alrededor de nuestro Sol, a 50 millones de kilómetros (aproximadamente 30 millones de millas) por encima de la Tierra. El centro del triángulo de LISA seguirá la órbita de la Tierra alrededor del Sol, con un atraso de 20 grados. Mantendrá una distancia de 1 AU (unidad astronómica) del Sol, la distancia promedio entre la Tierra y el Sol. Estas órbitas planificadas minimizarán los cambios en las distancias entre la nave espacial y permitirá a LISA realizar sus observaciones en la banda de frecuencia de las fuentes más interesantes.

Las tres naves espaciales de LISA, volando en una configuración triangular, actuarán como tres interferómetros en el espacio. Cada nave espacial dirigirá haces láser hacia las otras dos esquinas del triángulo equilátero de LISA. Las dos naves espaciales distantes detectan la luz recibida y transmiten un nuevo haz desde sus propios láseres de abordo de regreso a la primera nave espacial. Se comparan las fases de los haces láser salientes y entrantes, y se utilizan las diferencias en la fase (la sincronización de las crestas de las ondas pasajeras) para determinar cualquier cambio en la separación entre las masas de prueba que guían la nave espacial. Los movimientos de la nave espacial en el espacio garantizan que las longitudes de los brazos serán ligeramente desiguales y variarán con el tiempo. La interferometría láser es más difícil en esta situación. Afortunadamente, se han desarrollado técnicas para realizar la interferometría con longitudes de brazo desiguales y aún así lograr los objetivos científicos de LISA.






LISA hará sus observaciones en un intervalo de frecuencia bajo que no es posible hacer con detectores basados en la Tierra. Estos detectores están afectados por el ruido ambiental de la Tierra, causado por los terremotos y otras vibraciones, y sólo pueden hacer observaciones a frecuencias mayores de 1 hertzio. Sin embargo, los detectores terrestres, tales como el Observatorio de Ondas Gravitacionales por Interferometría Láser (LIGO) o VIRGO, y LISA se complementarán. En el espacio, LISA "oirá" el ruido sordo largo y bajo de las ondulaciones del espacio-tiempo. En la Tierra, LIGO y otros sistemas "oirán" las ondulaciones del espacio-tiempo de frecuencia más alta. LISA observará los binarios miles de años antes de que éstos choquen. Los detectores terrestres observarán otros binarios justo antes de chocar, cuando sus velocidades orbitales son mucho más altas. Se necesitan ambos tipos de observatorios para oír el amplio espectro de ondulaciones en el espacio-tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2008)

Interesante... siempre me pregunte como harian para medir las ondas gravitatorias...


----------

